# rust stopper



## Jelloman (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey guys i found a great product to stop rust you car paint the whole car with it and still paint on tope to give it color. it is called por 15 
http://www.por15.com. go to the site and read all about it. I work in a body shop and all of the guys i work with say this stuff is the shizznit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: rust stopper (Jelloman)*

Thanks for the tip. POR15 comes up pretty regularly here, but the body shop endorsement is always good


----------



## DesuL (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: rust stopper ([email protected])*

We us it alot in our body shop as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doulsy (Mar 9, 2004)

can you put it on top of old paint?


----------



## Jelloman (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (doulsy)*

Yes, You just have to prep it correctly or it will not stick. It is a very touchy chemical, you have to be very careful with it.


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: (Jelloman)*

POR15 is great stuff. It prefers to stick to rust, or properly prepared bare metal surface. Also, you cannot leave it in spaots that will subject it to UV rays. If you must, make sure you paint over it first.
Al


----------



## Spyder_01 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: (Al Canuck)*

can you use it in interiors for rust repair in an interior area ?


----------

